# Gnocchi, today's bright idea.  Any tips?



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm boiling the potatoes now and have a recipe i found. 
any tips or hints before i get in the middle of it?


----------



## auntieshelly (Aug 14, 2008)

My grandmother made gnocchi often, but I haven't made them in a very looooooong time.  I do remember her saying that you shouldn't knead/mix the dough too much it will make tough gnocchi.  Also, when cooking, drop them gently into boiling water and do NOT stir.  When they rise to the top, carefully scoop them out of the water with a slotted spoon. Put them on a warm platter and add sauce. Toss gently! My favorite sauce is pesto with freshly grated Parmesan cheese and toasted pinenuts or a very light almost creamy tomato sauce (no meat) that my grandmother used to make.  They are also good with just butter and cheese!!  Enjoy and let us know how the gnocchi turned out.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

The recipe looks like it makes alot. If I decide not to use it all, should I cok them first, then put them away or maybe freeze them uncooked? 
Thanks shelly I'm excited, I cant decide on pesto or just butter and sage. Maybe some of each.


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

yum, butter/sage! when's dinner.....


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL you got 2 hours and 1000 miles to go can you make it?


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

hoppin' into my jet now!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't overwork the dough or the gnocchi will turn out gummy, dense, and heavy.  Uncooked, gnocchi is fine to freeze. It's less labor intensive to do it that way: make a large batch and then freeze the leftovers.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! 
I am so mad!!!!!! 
I got my taters peeled, made my dough, I thought it needed more binder, but I wasn't sure, so I left my recipe alone and used just 1 egg. 
I HAVE WATERY POTATO SOUP!!!
Note to self, when in doubt, use brain!!!!!
I guess I will save the glop and figure out how to make some potato pancakes out of it tomorrow. 
PB and J it is tonight.
Sorry luvs, I hope you missed your plane.


----------



## luvs (Aug 14, 2008)

yum, potato pancakes. as delish as gnocci. 
looks like we're gonna hafta share a few sammiches & chit-chat over them cause my jet's arriving!!

if it's too  thin, maybe pour in instant potato flakes to bind your mixture.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 14, 2008)

too late, it turned to soup while i was boiling. 
ugh. 
cakes should be good though, I had my sage butter made already so I mixed that into my glop for tomorrow.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 21, 2008)

suziquzie ~ Danny Boome from Rescue Chef just did gnocchi on his show last Saturday.  He used egg yokes with no whites and a healthy 1/4 cup of parmesan cheese.  He also chilled the dough for an hour before boiling.  Maybe those tips would help.  He is, after all, the Rescue Chef.


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2008)

Suzi, what kind of potatoes did you use? It makes a difference.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 21, 2008)

I used russetts. 
I also didn't use enough flour.
The recipe was from allrecipes and I should know better than to make anything from there without reading the comments first.... on second look, many people had to use another full cup of flour to get it to turn out. 
I may try again tonight, my chicken isn't thawing fast enough.


----------



## stinemates (Aug 22, 2008)

How did it go tonight? Did you try it out?


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 22, 2008)

nope we went to the playground and stayed too long...
made grilled cheese instead. 
next week. stay tuned!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 22, 2008)

This is Danny's recipe.  It looks really good and I think I may try it this weekend.


----------



## blissful (Sep 4, 2008)

I made gnocchi tonight, my first time. They turned out fine but I need to work on rolling them off the tines of the fork. My son was helping, and it went fast.
I used 3 cups of mashed potatoes
a little salt
1 cup of flour (later added 1/4 cup more because they were so sticky)
1 egg

rolled them out and then boiled in 6 batches, they didn't stick together and they didn't fall apart, though a few parts fell off, it was still good. Served with slow cooked chicken off the bone, some broth and salt pepper and sprinkled w/parmesan. It was YUMMY and they were light as a feather like pillows. I'd do that again in a minute.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 5, 2008)

Use Mario Batali's recipe. I use that and my gnocchi comes out consistent.

Recipes : Gnocchi : Food Network


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, IC.  I'm making sweet potato gnocchi for dinner tonight.


----------

